# devfs and pci ide card (Artop) support

## edub

Hey there!  Gentoo noob here with a question for everybody.  Running vanilla-sources 2.4.18 in my i686, got everything (well, almost) working, 'cept I can't get my Artop (Artop chipset?) to get recognized by the booting kernel.  Have tried recompiles with various ide options, but have met with no success.  Was running RH7.3  with no devfs enabled and the card was recognized, wondering if it has anything to do with devfs?  There are no device nodes created for the drive(s) (/dev/hde) in devfs, nor do I see the bus listed.

cat /proc/pci  (abridged)= 

Bus 2, device 9, function 0:

Unknown mass storage controller: Artop Electronics Corp ATP865 (rev 3).

IRQ 9.

Master Capable.  Latency=254.  Min Gnt=11.Max Lat=4.

I/O at 0xdfe0 [0xdfe7]

I/O at 0xdfac [0xdfaf]

I/O at 0xdfa0 [0xdfa7]

I/O at 0xdfa8 [0xdfab]

I/O at 0xfd90 [0xdf9f]

Any thoughts?

Much apprech.

E

----------

## delta407

Do you have a driver for your IDE controller?

----------

## edub

i was under the impression that the card was supported by the default kernel ide controller functionality.  I am likely wrong!   :Smile:   I am having trouble identifying the correct module as I don't know what chipset the Artop uses (and can't match it to any of the offered modules in menuconfig).

----------

## rac

Perhaps http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/linux/linux-kernel/2002-20/1211.html may be of some use.

----------

## pjp

 *edub wrote:*   

> Unknown mass storage controller: Artop Electronics Corp ATP865 (rev 3).

 

Found this with Google.  Wonder if that means much to someone.

----------

## edub

thanks for your help folks.  i will look into patching (that will be a new adventure for me) my kernel with the patch referenced by kanuslupus.  appreciate the heads up.  any advise for the patch process?  i'll check out the how-to, but wanted to know if you all have any tips/tricks to ease the process.

thanks again for your help!

----------

## rac

 *edub wrote:*   

> i will look into patching (that will be a new adventure for me) my kernel with the patch referenced by kanuslupus.

 

I don't think that will help you.  That patch was between 2.4.17 and 2.4.18, so it should already be applied in your 2.4.18 kernel.

----------

## pjp

 *rac wrote:*   

> I don't think that will help you.  That patch was between 2.4.17 and 2.4.18, so it should already be applied in your 2.4.18 kernel.

 

That's what I was wondering.  I was thinking maybe attention should 

be put elsewhere, assuming that the kernel had the patch.

----------

## edub

hi rac...  I checked out the referenced doc, and it *did* list the ATP865, as below:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX
> 
> -  This driver adds up to 4 more EIDE devices sharing a single
> ...

 

However, in the help section of the menuconfig, the last line of the supported cards (ATP865) was missing!  I compiled anyway with the module compiled into the kernel and tested, and still did not detect my card.  Perhaps I should try to compile as a separate module?

thanks.

----------

## rac

The linux-kernel mail I referenced is a patch by someone at SuSE replacing the stock driver for your card with a completely different driver.  You might want to see if you can find the author of that driver or ask around somewhere that SuSE folks hang out to see if you can find some people with similar problems.

----------

## edub

cool...will do.  i guess red hat also jumped on whatever bandwagon the suse folks were on, because they must have integrated whatever changes into the kernel releases I was running on rh7.3.  i will check it out.   :Smile: 

----------

## edub

FYI - I installed the redhat-sources ebuild, built in the AEC* support module under the ide kernel support options, and met with success!  I am able to use the card and my shared vfat disk with this config.  Thanks for your input yesterday.

----------

## wislam

hi,

could you please clear up exactly what you did to solve the problem?

I have an Acard AEC6280 IDE controller (133) using the Artop ATP865 chip.

Yet, installing debian with 2.2.18 and 2.4.18 didn't work.

BUT using the new experimental kernel - 2.5.18 DID work. But now I'm not sure how to integrate that kernel into the installation set  :Sad:  .

So did you finally get linux to recognise it using the 2.4.x version using Red Hat ??

Thanks.

----------

## edub

hi wislam,

I basically emerged "redhat-sources" from the gentoo package list, and built a kernel (make menuconfig, etc) using these sources.  (The appropriate driver in menuconfig is listed in section ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support --> IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block Devices --> AEC62XX chipset support.  I chose to build it into the kernel [I think this is the only option]).

I then copied my new kernel to /boot/bzImage after moving the old kernel image with mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old.  I rebooted. 

I then had to rebuild some modules (nvidia-kernel, alsa-driver) using the headers from this kernel.  In /usr/src/ my link to the headers (/usr/src/linux) pointed to the "vanilla-sources" (i.e. straight 2.4.1 :Cool:  so I recreated the /usr/src/linux simlink to point to /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-redhat-r4 source tree...then my modules compiled fine.

Hope that helps!

-E

----------

## wislam

oh right, thanks again!

You see, I was going to build gentoo from source (stage 1), but since gentoo doesn't support / handle dialup modem isp's properly, I can't use it  :Sad: 

But my primary problem was my controller being recognised.

-- almost fixed  :Wink: 

----------

## mikki

In case anyone else gets stuck on this, there is another way that will work with more recent kernel sources. I tried it on gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r10, and I'm building now on xfs-sources-2.4.10_pre3 (why does xfs keep not showing up in gentoo-sources?).

Anyway, wolk-sources-3.8 has a patch file that adds support for the Artop ATP865/ATP865R called 962_IDE_siig.patch. I suppose I could have found out where they got it, but I didn't. Deal with it.   :Razz: 

Apply that patch before building, and voila!

Hope this helps someone...

----------

## xarfel

To get this patch, you can go to 

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=49048&release_id=111888

download 'linux-2.4.18-wolk3.8-patchset.tar.bz2'

extract it.

copy the file '962_IDE_siig.patch' to your source dir

lather, rinse, repeat...all set  (patch,rebuild,reboot)

This is a much better solution than completely changing kernel sources to redhat or ac, although I used ac-sources to solve a VIA chipset problem  :Smile: 

----------

## mikki

Cool! I tried to apply this patch to xfs-sources-2.4.20_pre6 and they didn't work, because....

The drivers  now support these cards as is!

Yeah!!!

(with a kick and a spin, she tosses the patch into the trash --- nothin' but net!)

----------

